# Calling all Muppets



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just heard they are making a new film 

http://current.com/items/89161991_are_the_muppets_making_a_comeback

Are you a Fan ? is this good news, Should FF's Muppets have a comeback party  

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I loved the Muppets .. Miss Piggy and Kermit   and Fozzy Bear ? and the old gits  

Cat x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Should FF's Muppets have a comeback party


OOh yes i think they should  how fun that would be   

Em


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

yeeeey I love the muppets. Kermit, Miss Piggy and Fozzy have to be my faves!! Any one remember "its not easy being green" by Kermit?? or the song by his nephew? 

Corrina xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Kermit reporting for fun


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh wow how cool
i love the muppets


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Ahhh cool! I have all the muppet movies! Although when you watch the original one it does look quite dated now! xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Gonzo reporting for duty.


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Rizzo Rat reporting for mischief duty!!



Ratty
xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Aww so is it true is there a film 

anyways hi from BIG MAMA!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

OMG the muppets are back  (RL and FF ones  )

I have emailed my mate who works in a cinema and seems to know loads of film and tv show inside gossip, so I guess I will find out soon


----------

